# Looking at 2000 Maxima GLE, have Question



## danz300 (May 1, 2002)

It has 61K miles on it, heated leather seats, seems to have all options. Is 13K a good price for this? I drive 3K / month and have just about wore the wheels off of a Ford Taurus (240K) and need new daily driver. Got a '90 Z for the weekends. Engines are pretty close so I'm comfortable with that. Anything I should look for?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Have a trained shop, or dealer, do the 60k service on the car if it hasn't been done. This will usually find the common wear issues.

At 61k miles, you've got 200k left with regular oil changes. 

Good luck.

Oh, and get a carfax report.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Also the front brakes wear out a little quick.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

good call OhThreeSpecV and LatinMax!

that VQ35DEK you have in that car is a maintenance dream... as long as you take care of it... it will take care of you.

The 60k service from a dealership will take care of most of the minor stuff.. but in case they don't.. check the following

brakes
--------------
whole system... rotors, pads, fluids, lines

spark plugs
--------------
NGK Plats are the recomended and last the longest but copper will give you a little more spark and consistant power, just less life. you don't have any plug wires to worry about. You do however have coil packs that can go so see if the dealership checks those during the 60k service.

suspension
--------------
that's a slightly high number of miles for that car, so check out the suspension... if you want a good daily driver, you might consider replacing those parts with OEM for a good smooth ride.

intake
--------------
air filters of course. if you like a little extra power, the K&N's are nice. A pop charger will make it growl  If you don't mind the work, take your throttle body off and clean it... it will help your gas mileage a little and give you a smooth idle

exhaust
--------------
O2 sensors are your biggest concern here. If you have the extra cash, replacing these might be a good idea. Or you could simply clean them.

are you wanting to keep this thing stock or no?

good luck... and nice choice in ride...


----------

